

The Killing of Tony Blair by George Galloway MP - DaveSapien
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/22595538/the-killing-of-tony-blair?ref=live

======
arethuza
It's not a documentary (unfortunately) but _The Trial of Tony Blair_ is really
rather good:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trial_of_Tony_Blair](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trial_of_Tony_Blair)

------
DaveSapien
Uhmmm, well was on the front page for about ten minutes. Was this taken off
the front page because its political? If so I do apologise, I don't mean to be
the activist load mouth. Just though you guys would be interested for a few
reasons. Ta.

------
cup
George Galloway is a complex character. I vehemently disagree with his
position on Syria but when it comes to Tony Blair and the Iraq fiasco the man
is usually on point.

Only good things can come out further media exposure on Blair and the Iraq war
years.

~~~
youngtaff
Galloway's a pretty odious guy in my view, he's just like Blair - a manic
self-publicist, who tramples over those who get in his way - but wasn't quite
as successful as Blair

